# YAS-71



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, I did a search for YAS-71 and not a single post... I hope I didn't just waste $250 bucks.. .. hehhee..

but anyway..... I've been wanting to put something in the living room for some time... we have a blu-ray player just plugged into the 47" Phillips LCD and its really getting on my nerves.... especially since i have a 5.1 system in my man cave.......

The wife doesn't like lots of clutter of speakers and stuff so I saw the YAS-71 on sale today at amazon and ordered it.... 
the nice thing about it is it also has an FM tuner so my wife can listen to the radio when she is cleaning 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YAS-71BL-Front-Surround-System/dp/B001E5CDSC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1256499743&sr=8-2[/ame]

once I get it I'll watch a blu-ray movie and post my after thoughts


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Of the modern soundbars, I prefer the yamaha, but remember that it must be placed symmetrically (equal distance from both side walls) to perform properly.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, i got it all hooked up now.... and wow.... its amazing for $250 bucks... lol

My room probably isn't the ideal room for this but its 10 X better than the speakers on the LCD.
The unit is very sleek and stylish too.

Its not going to be better than my Onkyo system in my man cave, but it was a of alot cheaper.
I would be surprised to find something that can do better for $250 bucks


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

here is a picture of it all hooked up


----------

